# Kabobs A Little Snack



## morkdach (Sep 6, 2009)

fresh veggies out of the garden and some meatballs a little kiebalsa and some steak seasoning oh yea.
then for the main course fresh home made lemmon pie mama made.
a fresh loaf of bread mama made wow not even my b-day


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a fine feast


----------



## pignit (Sep 6, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks Great Morkdach, Very colorful... There is nothing like Fresh Homemade Bread...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice looking spread there Mork. I like those kebabs with the meatballs and the bread looks really good too. My wife just started to make bread more regularly now that I'm been in here. So I'm really glad for that because everything taste better if it's homemade.


----------

